# Thor passes his CGC



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Thor passed his CGC today!! Needless to say, I am very proud of him. We moved into a new home last Thursday and our normal routine and training has been totally wacky over the last week, so I was nervous that things might not be as sharp as they should be. I was wrong, Thor did great and at the end gave me a look like, "really, have some faith Mom."


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

congrats to you and your dog


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great. 

What is next for Thor?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job Thor, and congrats on your new home.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations: to you and Thor!!!!:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie: we just missed each other today.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats! He's a handsome guy. Post some more pics.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I will take some new pics soon and post them. Things have been a little crazy here.

Selzer - Thor and I will be working toward our Therapy dog certification with a group here in Massachusetts called Dog B.O.N.E.S. and then we will work toward certifying with Delta. I would like to certify with TDI, but evidently they won't let you be a member of any other therapy organization. I would like to work in some of the local hospitals on the pediatric wards and luckily many around here use therapy dog teams. We will also be starting our work towards a CD title over the coming months. 

Lots going on, but I find working with Thor and training to be such a nice break from being a Mom to 2 skin kids. It's "me" time, but I happen to be lucky enough to spend it with a great GSD!


----------



## Ryanhaus (Dec 9, 2010)

*Congradulations to you & Thor!* Job well done, keep up the good work! (_E-mail me some pics of him, I'll add them to my site,) _
_ Thanks!_
_ Paula_


----------



## Ryanhaus (Dec 9, 2010)

*Congratulations to you & Thor!* *Job well done,* _keep up the good work!_
Don't know how to edit my post, so I'll spell congrats right in this one!
*Paula*


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats - way too go!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea Thor! Congrats. I love his name btw


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job! Where in MA are you? We used to live in W Yarmouth on the Cape


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job training. nice job Thor.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Thank you Paula! I am going to send you an email update with some new pictures of Thor! 

Stosh, we are in North Andover now, we just moved from Haverhill 1.5 weeks ago. Funny though, we vacation for a week in West Yarmouth every summer. We love it there. We go to Great Island Ocean club. Their private beach connects to Seagull Beach. Ooh, now you have me thinking about summer. . .


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations to you and to Thor!!


----------

